# I love my car.



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

That's all...I love my car.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

so do I.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I love mine too...


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Its been 4 days now and I'm loving my 330:thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Same here! It's been a while since I bought my and the feeling is still going stong! :angel:










(PS: The one in the Middle)


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

I love mine more and more everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I love my red Bernard!

Didn't work...file too big. Delete Delete! Sorry!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Dagnabbit! Still not right. I give up for now. I go buh-bye.


----------



## iiotoko (Aug 5, 2002)

I love mine too!

:thumbup:


----------



## fastcat (Aug 25, 2002)

ME THREE!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

These cars are wonderful. :thumbup:


----------

